# Finished Large Vase



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, I got it finished. Aproximately 30 - 40 coats of spray laquer on this vase. Photos, just don't do the glass finish justice. It is slick as glass and looks great in curio cabinet. I soaked this vase for 5 days in some PEG (not the same kind you can buy in wood stores. I get a supply of PEG for other chemical uses).

After soaking, I dried for a couple of days and began a microwave dry procedure. Of course, I got a little impatient and started microwaving too early. I normally dry for a few weeks before microwaving, but did so after only a few days. I believe this is why I got some warpage vs waiting to air dry more, this probably woudn't have warped any at all. I think I dried to early.

Like posted earlier, it measures about 9" tall and 7" diameter.



The top warped a little and the dark area at bottom did some movements also. Still came out looking pretty good. This is my largest vase to date. Patience is not one of my strong points.



Like I posted earlier, it is Elm and seems to have lost some of its redness in the grain that it had when wood was still wet as shown in this last photo of project just after turning and starting of soaking. As you can see, the redness of wood turned colors and grain just doesn't stand out as prefinish. Still, this turned out to be a good project and the size of it stands out above my other projects.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That's a "STUNNER", Dale.. Pix don't show any warping...and that's what makes hand-turning special anyway...Machines are for 'perfection'.. 'Turning folks' are for imagination and artistry (if that's a word.lol)..

Luv the grain AND color... Mighty envious of you guys and yore 'vessels', but finally finished my two CD's on turning 'em....and I think I'll stick with my 'sticks'.:biggrin: 

Congrats on a job well done...:cheers: 

jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That looks great


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Amazing vase.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Darn I got to go clean up my shop. That looks so nice.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That thing is gorgeous!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful SK.... Great work on the finish and I really the grain and figures in the wood.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks all, this is my favorite project to date out of all my projects. About ready to start another, just not sure yet, when. I am about to get busy at work again soon and probably no projects for a few weeks until after this finishes. Maybe sometime in March.


----------



## watergirl (Nov 29, 2004)

*Vase*

That vase is gorgeous!!! Just add flowers for Valentine's Day!!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's amazing.

TH


----------



## Dan Williams (Feb 17, 2008)

What does PEG stand for ?

very nice looking vase


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

*P*oly *E*thylene *Gl*ycol in this form, a wood stabilizer...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, Brewgod is correct. PEG is used in industry making other things. It is used in making some surfactants (soap) as well as many other industrial uses. There are multiple grades of PEG and most sold for wood stabilizing is PEG 1000 I believe. It comes in frozen blocks and requires heating up a little and mixing water make is then freeze at much lower temperatures. It is easier to handle for shipping as is frozen blocks and not liquid until you melt it and mix with water. I have been using PEG 500 which is liquid at ambient temperatures but seems to do just as good of a job. I got some back a good while ago from another individual that had samples from a plant he went to that uses it and samples for a inspection company and needed to get rid of it anyway. I gladly accepted. However, you can search and a dishwashing soap solution does same kind of stabilizing and I have used that method in past with lots of success.

Welcome to the woodworking/woodturning area of this board.


----------

